# Curing loin question for canadian bacon question



## smokitifugotit (Feb 21, 2012)

Well after realizing this question should have went to the bacon section (feel free to move:)) I went ahead with the dry cure, no injection. The home computer ain't working so pics are from my phone after down loading tapa talk after it was all mixed up. Sorry. I figure all the help I got from this place, I could maybe help somebody too. So here they are. Hope this works.






From left to right.
All three pieces are just under 3lbs.
First one - cure, brown sugar and 2tbls mad hunky 
Second - cure and 3tbls mad hunky
Third is brown sugar and cure
In the fridge to nap till next weekend.






And yes that is a packer on the second shelf. 16.34lbs on sale for $1.88/lb. It will be my first so wish me luck. Bigger than I wanted but for that price I couldn't say no. And I will let you know how it goes. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds and looks like you're set up and ready for some good smokes to come. I like to see that you have a fridge therm next to your meats...you obviously have indeed learned some good things regarding basic necessity. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No need for an apology here, it's cool.

Eric


----------



## venture (Feb 24, 2012)

Good score on the packer!

If you did the cure right, looks like you will have some great Canadian Bacon!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jim1900 (Apr 25, 2012)

After pork loin for candian bacon is  cured how long does it take in frig to get sticke feeling before i smoke it been in cure for 8 days  thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2012)

24 hours in the Refrigerator will get a pretty good pellicle or 1 hour +/- in front of a fan will get it done too...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see how it all turns out. I picked up a 16.17 lb packer for $1.88 lb also and it's in the smoker now! My first


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks great!! I tossed one in today also .. a super small one but I wanted to do a test run before I went all gung ho ..


----------

